# Thank you AndyB!



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2012)

AndyB is stepping down as moderator.  Thanks to Andy for all his hard work, especially since it's been mostly just him and SockHead online lately.  

I guess I will make a retired staff member group later.

And we will need new mods soon.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 11, 2012)

Andy was an awesome mod and is also an awesome friend  and also **** you now i have to do reports all by myself


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Andy was an awesome mod and is also an awesome friend  and also **** you now i have to do reports all by myself



And you have to help train the noob mods


----------



## SockHead (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> And you have to help train the noob mods



Master SockHead teachin' da youngenz. I will make them the best mods ever.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 11, 2012)

Andy's breaking free from Jeremy's basement!

Nice having you as moderator buddy ol' pal.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 11, 2012)

Andy, you've been a great mod and a great interweb friend. Thank you for all of your hard work.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the work you did man.


----------



## easpa (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your hard work, Andy!


----------



## Brad (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks a load, Andy for being an awesome mod!


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you, Andy. Enjoy life with one less pressure off your shoulders.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 11, 2012)

Ya did good, Andy.

Ya did good.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you Andy, you were awesome!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks AndyB, you really knew how to mod.

You did well.


----------



## Dylab (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Andy you were a great mod


----------



## SockHead (Aug 11, 2012)

RIP 2011-2012


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2012)

He was literally one of the most active, helpful, and funniest mods here.
He will be missed.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 11, 2012)

I miss him so much I want to say goodbye again ;(

You will be missed, AndyB!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't think he's leaving TBT, lol. Just stepping down from mod.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, but it seems like he's leaving LOL


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh yeah. If Justin doesn't become mod I'm leaving.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you AndyB for being a very responsible mod!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for being active and stuff, Andy! At least you don't have to... deal... with us... anymore... :<

*insertjokeaboutmeapplyingbutneverbecomingmodhere*


----------



## Justin (Aug 12, 2012)

Gotta say you really were a great mod Andy. Definitely put some fresh blood into the staff of inactives.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you Andy for being a great mod. In fact I prepared a short leaving poem...
_
"So your not a moderator now?
Well, that's tough,
I guess now the Administrator,
Can take all your stuff"_

Told you it was short...


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Aug 13, 2012)

I never talked with andy, but i know for sure that he's friendly and a good mod! 
Unfortately that he stopped, but you know, sometimes that things happens.


----------



## Mino (Aug 18, 2012)

Welp, there goes my last in with the administration.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Andy, you did your job and you did it well!


----------



## Caius (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Mino (Aug 19, 2012)

Zr388 said:


>








This is now a thread wherein we mourn the end of an era.


----------



## Caius (Aug 19, 2012)

Trevor said:


> This is now a thread wherein we mourn the end of an era.












*ANDYB
FRIEND AND COMRADE
2011-2012*​


----------



## Mino (Aug 19, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> *ANDYB
> FRIEND AND COMRADE
> 2011-2012*​








A man thrust into stardom.  It was inevitable he would burn out and become a shooting star.  Also Ian Curtis.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys... please...


----------



## Caius (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## AndyB (Aug 19, 2012)

I really can't do this.


----------



## Caius (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## SamXX (Aug 19, 2012)

R.I.P. AndyB

You were a good mod in my opinion - and you were kinda understand/reasonable with me whenever there were problems regarding me.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you Andyb, you kept me company


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks for all you're hard work! I'll miss you ~
Nice meeting you ( ; w ; )


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 20, 2012)

You were one of the most successful mods ever. You were nice all the time and mean at the right times. 

:'(


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2012)

THANKS...



Spoiler



FER LEAVIN



Spoiler



he knows i'm kidding, right?



Spoiler



don't go ;-;


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 22, 2012)

Great work. You deserve a big rest!

I wish i could become a mod.....


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 27, 2012)

...... Why am I still a mod again lol, Andy has been doing a ton more than me, though I do blame grad school. (out of it now )

Certainly hope you still plan to be around though!  

Also I will try to help Sock out a bit more til more help arrives lol


----------



## Kip (Aug 27, 2012)

Dawww i wanted to annoy Abby some more!

JK ya did well my son. I hope you plan to stay on the site!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 27, 2012)

Kip said:


> Dawww i wanted to annoy Abby some more!
> 
> JK ya did well my son. I hope you plan to stay on the site!



He is,hes not leaving. Hes just not a mod anymore. I hope he becomes mod again.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 27, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I hope he becomes mod again.



Why would he become Mod again when he just left?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 27, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Why would he become Mod again when he just left?



He didnt leave, he just stepped down as mod.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 27, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> He didnt leave, he just stepped down as mod.



As far as I'm aware, he isn't going to be rejoining the staff. He got fed up with all the nonsense that goes on here, I seriously doubt he's going to want to go back to dealing with it.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not dead, I'm just really busy and am unable to put all my focus on being a mod. And not that I was fed up with anything.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 27, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I'm not dead, I'm just really busy and am unable to put all my focus on being a mod. And not that I was fed up with anything.



I see why 

Its OK, focus on your life. Be happy that you got a load of pressure off your shoulders


----------

